

HN, I must work for an 'evil' company like Monsanto? - confusedev

I have 30% shareholding of my own startup and we have possibilities of working in a SAP solution for Monsanto. I think Monsanto is an evil company, I must say no?
======
confusedev
For now, we are just talking about it with a SAP consultant, there isn't a
formal proposal for Monsanto. But if this go forward, I'm concerned that my
frequent criticism to this company clash with my work as a developer
/entrepreneurship.

My partner on the other hand, on his investor and sales director role, has no
such worries, because it has different ideals to mine.

------
terrykohla
Every time I've put money before my beliefs I've regreted it and I'm getting
tired of falling for the money. IMHO Facebook was doing better before they
sold their soul on wall street. That's what it comes down to, selling your
soul.

------
runjake
Perhaps posting about this on a public forum might take care of things for
you. Surely, this thread will get to Monsanto and it won't be too hard for
them to track down your startup's identity.

------
geuis
You have to decide amongst your cofounders. Talk it out, see what's more
important. If you don't need the money to survive, maybe don't. But if its the
difference between life and failure, that's tricky.

Me, I might lean towards morals. I refuse to put money over morals.

------
jagermo
wow. I'd love to know how you decided - and why.

